# 2016 College Football Pick'ems-Week 14



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2016)

Carnage.....mayhem.....chaos! Rivalry week was pretty much owned by the little brothers as upsets aplenty occurred across the nation. Most of our pickems got blown apart except for a couple of guys that must have sacrificed a chicken or something. 
Here it is guys.....Conference championships and  the FINAL pickems of the regular season. Good luck to those of you who have a run at the cup and it's been fun! 
There is one FRIDAY GAME!

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## racedude45 (Nov 28, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming
__________________


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 28, 2016)

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy
Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming 
__________________


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 28, 2016)

Colorado at Washington

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming[/QUOTE]


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 28, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 28, 2016)

Never got all my picks in last week as I was to busy chasing bucks and forgot.

No reason to pick this week. I just need to know how Im donating my gift card too!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 28, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida  

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2016)

Who ya got Ga Dawgs, Bullgator, Kinnie, Gobble????


----------



## bullgator (Nov 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who ya got Ga Dawgs, Bullgator, Kinnie, Gobble????



Maybe you should show what a stand guy you are and pick first.......................ya lousy nole!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Maybe you should show what a stand guy you are and pick first.......................ya lousy nole!



Still hurts huh?????


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Never got all my picks in last week as I was to busy chasing bucks and forgot.
> 
> No reason to pick this week. I just need to know how Im donating my gift card too!!!



dont give up. ssthug can become incarcerated at anytime.


----------



## Davey (Nov 29, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## Barfolomew (Nov 29, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## formula1 (Nov 29, 2016)

*re:*

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who ya got Ga Dawgs, Bullgator, Kinnie, Gobble????



I've got bama, KyDawg, and elfiii about to ban you


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2016)

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2016)

Let's do this


----------



## bullgator (Nov 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Still hurts huh?????



Nope, as I said, I expected it.


----------



## savannahkelly (Nov 29, 2016)

Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State

Western Kentucky

Navy

Oklahoma

West Virginia

Alabama

Clemson

Penn State

Wyoming


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Nov 30, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Maybe you should show what a stand guy you are and pick first.......................ya lousy nole!



Hey, I picked first last week! lol
I gotta find me another chicken to sacrifice!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2016)

Colorado at Washington

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## antharper (Nov 30, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

TCU

Western Kentucky
Navy

Oklahoma

West Virginia

Alabama 

Clemson 

 Penn State

San Diego State 
__________________


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Carnage.....mayhem.....chaos! Rivalry week was pretty much owned by the little brothers as upsets aplenty occurred across the nation. Most of our pickems got blown apart except for a couple of guys that must have sacrificed a chicken or something.
> Here it is guys.....Conference championships and  the FINAL pickems of the regular season. Good luck to those of you who have a run at the cup and it's been fun!
> There is one FRIDAY GAME!
> 
> ...




throwback


----------



## Resica (Nov 30, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2016)

Huskies

K St.

KY Hilltoppers

Midshipmen

Sooners

West By God Virginia

St. Saban & co.

Clempsome

Whiskey

WY Cowboys


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 30, 2016)

I tried to copy & paste. Hard on this fone. 
I'm going for broke. Should have last week. 

Washington
TCU
West Kentucky 
Temple
Oklahoma
West Virginia 
Bama
Clemson
Penn
San Diego State


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

TCU
Western Kentucky 
Navy

Oklahoma

West Virginia

Alabama 

Virginia Tech

Wisconsin 

Wyoming


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2016)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Hey, I picked first last week! lol
> I gotta find me another chicken to sacrifice!



Got a couple roosters round here you could have. Just don't tell my girlfriend. She's got names for all of them and it's not dinner.


----------



## Amoo (Dec 1, 2016)

There is one FRIDAY GAME!

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 1, 2016)

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma  

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

ClemsonVT 

Wisky 

San Diego State


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2016)

OK, one last time.





rhbama3 said:


> Friday, Dec. 2nd
> 
> Colorado at Washington
> 
> ...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 1, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2016)

All subject to change before kickoff.   

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 2, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 2, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

Colorado at Washington

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## creekbender (Dec 2, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2016)

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 2, 2016)

Friday, Dec. 2nd

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## MadMallard (Dec 2, 2016)

Colorado at Washington

Saturday, Dec. 3rd

Kansas State at TCU

Louisiana Tech at Western Kentucky

Temple at Navy

Oklahoma State at Oklahoma

Baylor at West Virginia

Alabama vs Florida

Clemson vs Virginia Tech

Wisconsin vs. Penn State

San Diego State at Wyoming


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2016)

wash
tcu
wky
navy
ok
wv
bama
clemson
wisky
san diego st


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Friday, Dec. 2nd
> 
> Colorado at Washington
> 
> ...



Good strategy! Pick the underdog and last minute editing!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Good strategy! Pick the underdog and last minute editing!



Yeah it normally works out well until you forget to edit your noon picks.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 3, 2016)

Heck I'm glad I was out of contention! Forgot all about picking this week!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yeah it normally works out well until you forget to edit your noon picks.



Well played


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Well played


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2016)

Mr Woods

Thank you for your work. 
Great job!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2016)

did the thug win.  hes gonna buy a newer used lawn tractor to drivevto church if he did.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> did the thug win.  hes gonna buy a newer used lawn tractor to drivevto church if he did.



It is hard to tell as he was editing posts Friday and yesterday more often than the posts about tOSU football team hit the thread.    

But have no fear I captured a screen shot of his predictions on Friday about 7:00 that I can use to score by.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2016)

Good knight. 
I win by default!!!!!!
WTG ksmack


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2016)

I would like to thank my luck coin.


----------



## antharper (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats Kmack !!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is hard to tell as he was editing posts Friday and yesterday more often than the posts about tOSU football team hit the thread.
> 
> But have no fear I captured a screen shot of his predictions on Friday about 7:00 that I can use to score by.



I also have screenshots of the before and afters.


----------

